# 2 weeks in the Gironde and Morbihan



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A sample of our photos is here:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/France2009Share
Click top-left for a slideshow. Use www.cooliris.com if you prefer to browse pics that way.

An online map of our journey is here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/GirondeMorbihan.kmz
If you have the Google Earth application installed on your computer, simply double clicking on the above link will take you to the following picture:










from which you can pan and zoom in to campsite pitch resolution to your heart's content. If you don't have Google Earth installed, then open Google Maps:
http://www.google.com/maps
COPY the earlier .kmz link into the white search maps box and hit the Return key for similar, but lesser, functionality.

Touring strategy
After a fairly hectic tour of New Zealand North Island earlier in the year
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-631060.html#631060
we were looking for not too much driving throughout the holiday and plenty of chilling time. We were constrained through work commitments to the particular fortnight, which on reflection argued against the Provence that we had in mind as probably being too crowded and too hot for this time of year, so we'll save that for a May or September jaunt. We wanted good weather and some time on the beach, so decided on the Aquitaine coast. We had covered the lower part pretty well in our caravan days, spending fortnights centred on Leon and Soustons lacs, with diversions into Biarritz, so this time we'd keep north of there.

To keep the driving down we'd look to ferry options to St Malo, and rather than potter about we'd get straight down there, and straight back at the end, leaving the majority of the fortnight to loitering  Brittany ferries was horrendously expensive, so we chose Condor Ferries fast cat both ways, which we had used successfully before.

Day 1 Sunday 26th July 
We had prior commitments which meant we couldn't get away until the Sunday, so needed to maximise time en France - we would return late on the Sunday fortnight to probably suffer at work on the Monday. A late morning departure from home meant that van loading was a lot more relaxed that the usual Friday evening or early Saturday getaway after an exhausting week at work. A pleasant hop from Basingstoke to Poole saw us on the ferry soon after lunch and we enjoyed the time to wind down as we skimmed across the sea to St Malo. We could have stayed on the port or Naye aire overnight, but it was sunny and warm so we decided to drive for an hour to a lovely aire I had previously visited just south of Rennes. This would cut down the longish drive tomorrow. The aire had a mobile pizza van when we arrived so that made dinner easy and convenient.

Le Pont Rean aire, Bruz, SW of Rennes:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1438

Days 2-4 
A gentle start to the day with coffee and croissants after a good night's sleep made us feel that we already well into holiday mood. We drove straight down to the aire at Port Hourtin:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=97
and stayed for 3 nights. It wasn't what we intended, but we liked it so much we didn't feel the need to move! After a day walking from the van, a day cycling from the van (to Hourtin-Plage) and a day scootering from the van (a pleasant rhythm which we repeated during the holiday!) we headed a tad further South to explore some more.

Days 5-7
This site was recommended to us by a couple at Port Hourtin. It is excellent value and convenient for exploring the northern perimeter of the Arcachon Basin:
Camping Mer et Foret, Lege-Cap-Ferret (Ares):
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4640
Again we stayed 3 nights, exploring Cap Ferret and lighthouse, the surf at Le Porge-Ocean (with MH friendly parking so had the bodyboard this time - difficult on bike and scooter!), and Anderlos-les-Bains.

Days 8-10
We visited the Dune de Pilat, thought about staying there overnight but decided to head for Navarrosse/Biscarosse. This aire was the most enjoyable we have ever stayed on due to the combination of location/ "pitch" by marina, delightful beach, cycle ride along the canal into Biscarrosse, and glorious weather. 
Navarosse aire:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4641
Again, 3 nights.

Day 11
It was time to move on again, and the Sky Europe satellite weather map suggested this area would get cloudy over the next couple of days. As this was in part a cycling holiday, we fancied the Ile de Re so struck out there. The bridge toll of around £15 turned out probably to offer the worst value we have ever obtained from motorhome expenditure. The place was crowded and manic. After trying many sites (the more helpful ones had a Complet sign at the entrance) we stopped for refreshments and to take stock. Surprisingly, we maintained good humour, so it had obviously been a good holiday so far. I suggested that even if we managed to find somewhere acceptable, would we want to spend 2 or 3 days in the intimate company of too many vehicles, bikes and people? The question was rhetoric, so we turned the negative into a more positive opportunity and converted a wasted day into one travelling back up north. The weather prediction for Brittany was good. 
We stayed overnight at Camping Municipal Le Patis, La Roche-Bernard, a place we will definitively stay again:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4642

Days 12-14
Last year we had spent some time on the Eastern arm of the Gulf of Morbihan, so this time did the western arm, staying for 3 nights at Camping de l'Allee, Arradon:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4643

We left at noon on the Sunday, the final day of our holiday, drove to St Malo and spent a leisurely afternoon and early evening there. Condor Ferries left a little late, just before 9pm, and again gave us a relaxing journey back to Blightly. We hit the pillow at home in Basingstoke about 2:30am, and at 9am we were both in our offices on a Monday morning, facing the distorted reality of a working life, but feeling at peace with the world thanks to a great holiday! 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad one had good vacation sweetie. Liked the pics as well. Now how do you do that lines on map thing with the wee pins.........................
Actually on second thoughts don't tell me looks too complicated and my geography is mince :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Welcome back!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back Dave, I missed you - sounds like a good trip with much relaxing and walking to blow away those cobwebs, now back to accumulate a few more.

Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


Carol


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Great report, i was there with you for a moment  how on earth did you fit all that stuff in that van? bikes , scooter, body board, and don't tell me you got the dog in as well. dennis


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dennis,

No dog - too limiting for us on hols when it's hot and we want to be multi-mode mobile/ active. Fortunately we usually have to referee a fight over who is looking after Zoe for her own hols.

Scooter on the back. Bodyboard behind sofa. One folding Brompton bike in an under-sofa locker and the other in a bag behind the passenger seat when driving, and simply move it to the passenger footwell when we swivel the seat 180 degrees into lounging mode. Peasy! 

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If the scooter was on the back, I guess the backbox was off and no genny this time

Carol


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*On Water*

Didn't know your MH could drive on water :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> If the scooter was on the back, I guess the backbox was off and no genny this time
> Carol


You have cut me to the quick, Carol. Clearly you didn't even make it to pic 4 before being bored :-(

While I'm posting I have to relay what my elderly next door neighbour said when I showed her our holiday photos when she popped around for a cuppa. It makes you realise how easy it is to be out of touch with computers, etc. On the very first picture, she said "Oh, that's interesting. Did you take that one, Dave?". What flitted through my mind was a "Yes, I got Richard Branson to take me on a quick joyride into orbit...."

Dave


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Loved the photos Dave. Looks like you had a really great time.

Sharon


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave so sorry, looked at the other bits, but forgot to go and do the photos, some nice ones there, and looks like a nice leisurely trip, although we would take longer, but then we do have longer.

Cheers

Carol - hope quick is now healed....

xx


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It would have been, if you hadn't rubbed salt in it with your:
"although we would take longer, but then we do have longer."
:big14:

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

boringfrog,

Personally I find driving the van on water a tad slow, so haven't used that Murvi accessory kit for a while now. The air mod, however, I use regularly and can heartily recommend as travelling in straight lines really makes the journey fly by.

Dave


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

How much is Rex charging for this accessory?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ah well you have to talk to him nicely. In their recent promotional literature they dampen down expectations of bespoke specials. 

I think they don't want anyone like me again :roll: 

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

GR8  

Glad you had a good trip, love the photos.


----------



## Preacher_Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Dave,
Like the pics, esp. Loire 2006. We're off to France in a week or so; Versailles for a couple of days, then up the Loire valley & thru the Morvan on the way to Burgandy.
BTW (off topic) Just started using Picasa. How do you get a new tab ("Dave's Gallery"). Can't find any way of doing that. :? 

terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Terry, well, being Dave, and given Picasa knows when it's me, I'm the last person to help, because I don't see what you see! Or, put another way, what new tab on "Dave's Gallery?" 

Dave


----------



## Preacher_Man (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Dave,
On my web album I have 3 tabs "My photos" "Favourites" & "Explore". You have a 4th "Dave's Gallery". Can't find any way of creating a 4th tab.
If this is too much 'off topic', don't worry about it; I'll sort it when we get back from the wine vats of France. I always think clearer after a few bottles of red (wine not bull).   

terry


----------

